# The smell of Hops EO?



## boyago (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey I got a deodorant that I like the smell of.  The ingredients list "Humulus lupulus (hops) cone extract" with a note that it was CO2 extracted.  But I used to brew beer and it smells nothing like hops.  Is hops extract the same as hops EO and does hops EO not really smell like hops?  The Deo is Tom's of Maine - mountain stream.


----------



## boyago (Dec 22, 2014)

Holy sticker shock Batman!  I just saw how much hops EO costs.  No wonder no one had anything to say.


----------



## cdmusic68 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ha!  I know it's super expensive!  I've wanted to buy Hop EO for a while because I love the smell of fresh hops (I brew as well).  But is way too expensive.  I have no answers for you, sorry.  But I am also curious!


----------

